# What do you think of a nigeran?



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a Nigerian goat and wanted to know what you guys think of them!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think they are small and squished together... kinda like a pugs face  hehe


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol I think they are great lovable little creatures with lots of personality and cuteness. I'm in love with them


----------



## AllieShepard1998 (Aug 9, 2013)

Nigerians are very lovable and make amazing pets, especially for kids They are NOT squished together, they actually can be very long and some are even a little taller than usual. I have 5 Nigerians and all of them are very lovable and all of them act like puppies.. They also produce very healthy and semi sweet milk. I am in love with them


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

We have 20 of them and we love them all; they are great with children, and super smart. You can housebreak them especially if you bottle feed them. They are like mid size dogs. They will crawl into your lap. their milk is the best tasting albeit less of it. but you have not lived untill you have had nigerian yogurt. They take up less room than standards and less feed too. We have alpines and a nubian also but we just love the anticipation of the nigerians because we like to see the color patterns each kiddding and they average triplets.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

My neighbor has Nigerians. Ive gotta tell ya...maybe its just his goats, or the breed..?? But my neighbor does nothing with them, and they THRIVE!! Ive NEVER seen ANY of them acting "OFF", or symptoms of sickness what so ever. Also like mentioned above they seem to be very smart, and gentle goats! They also have awesome color patterns!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm a first time Nigerian mom and I love all four of mine. They are sweet,friendly and a little crazy at times.LOL! In a good way : )


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Love my girls!! They are such cuddle bugs. Sweet, curious and funny!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess it's just me but my Nigerians are my least favorite out of every breed I have... in fact we are selling them. They aren't sweet and they're just weird and messed up... they also seem the most vulnerable to problems. So I personally do not like them but they do have cute babies.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I guess it's just me but my Nigerians are my least favorite out of every breed I have... in fact we are selling them. They aren't sweet and they're just weird and messed up... they also seem the most vulnerable to problems. So I personally do not like them but they do have cute babies.


You aren't the only one, we are also selling our Nigerians, when we first got one he was a buck and the sweetest thing ever. So that summer we had trouble keeping him in a fence and we also got a Nigerian doe for him to breed. Well they both kept getting out no fence would hold them in. So we decided to bear through it and wait until the doe kidded, well she did she had a single doeling who went from sweet child to demon baby before we sold her last week. I really don't like them, I agree there kids are adorable!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

We love our nigerians. I like their size and the amount of milk we get per feed, but you do have to buy from milking liknes if you want milk. some people breed for cuteness and color not milk. Ours have had very few problems and love to learn...just make sure you don't spoil them and they know who is boss.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I guess it's just me but my Nigerians are my least favorite out of every breed I have... in fact we are selling them. They aren't sweet and they're just weird and messed up... they also seem the most vulnerable to problems. So I personally do not like them but they do have cute babies.


I'm surprised to hear that! I LOVE Nigerians; I find them be a hardy, thrifty, sweet and adorable breed, that is also easier to handle, due to their size.
I have had some that weren't so nice, but that was because they were not socialized enough or something like that. Not sure what you mean by weird and messed up???? I don't understand that.
Every goat is different, so I wouldn't judge the whole breed by a few.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> I'm surprised to hear that! I LOVE Nigerians; I find them be a hardy, thrifty, sweet and adorable breed, that is also easier to handle, due to their size.
> I have had some that weren't so nice, but that was because they were not socialized enough or something like that. Not sure what you mean by weird and messed up???? I don't understand that.
> Every goat is different, so I wouldn't judge the whole breed by a few.


Well, IMO they are stubby and odd looking... and just weird. Every ND I have met was INSANE. And one of mine rides the babies, another one runs around chasing everyone and licks them... and my buck is king of escaping, and headbutts my dogs.

I find them harder to handle, actually. I would much, much, MUCH, rather trim long legged goats than NDs and Pygmys.

And I don't like the milk, they just aren't the breed for me!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have three Nigerians and love them to pieces. I have been around nd for a while before I got my own. Yes there are some that test ya but if you take care of the problem right away they are sure nice to have around.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Every ND I have met was INSANE.


 Well, I think you must've just gotten weird ones, because all the ones I've ever had just acted like any other goat, and were very sweet.



> And I don't like the milk, they just aren't the breed for me!


I will say I didn't like the milk when we used to milk them, but those were not bred for milk, so that may have had some bearing on that.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

I have 4 Nigerians and all are so sweet and loving. Milk is great. Easy to handle since they are small. If you have to pick them up. Mine had no trouble kidding. The buck being small does not stink as much as the bigger ones I have smelled. When I go out they all come running every time. I have electric fence and they never get out of it.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I dote on my Nigerian Dwarf goats (doats?) who are friendly in almost a doglike way; a manageable size; tractable; and the doe gives the best tasting milk I've ever had. They don't challenge their fence either, which is _not_ electric. For milking, make sure you purchase from milking lines. Transferring what I've learned from other species, to goats, their behaviour is surely much influenced by how they are raised and handled. TDG, wet noodle slap for you, they are long and elegant but on short legs, not all squashy like a pug's face!  Oh, and though I have only a couple of goats and only got them recently, I can't say I've seen any health issues yet; just basic goat care stuff like additional copper for the black one. So yeah, you can have more NDs in the same space than standards, which might help the can't-have-just-one craving!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I love mine! I got my first this year and they are so lovable and easy to care for. They're like medium sized dogs. It's nice too that they don't need as much space as a regular goat. And, I think their milk taste delicious. Sure, there's not as much milk as with a full sized goat, but they're soo cute and small it's not a big deal for me keep a decent sized herd.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

...Just sold three! Yay!...


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

I think Nigerian Dwarfs are wonderful. I got my first two Nigerians does one year ago they are smart, friendly, cute and so much fun in a small package. I milk mine, the milk is great for cheese making. Ours never get out, I do let them out and take them for walks and they come running back to their pasture when I call them. We now have 3 does and a doeling, the does had kids this year and they were dam raised but we gave them lots of attention and they were all very friendly. With 12 acres I think we have plenty of room for a few more...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think any goat can be any of the above...sweet. wonderful, or mean and irritating..I realize there are some traits that are more common in some breeds then others..but for the most part...they can be wonderful or Fustrating...I own Saanen, Lamancha, Nubian and had Oberhasli..I have in all breeds both WOnderful and fustrating..we own One Nigerian Buck who we plan on using in our Miniature Saanen breeding program...he is shy, not at all in your face friendly..but he is gentle, sweet and adorble..Im considering getting him a few Nigi ladies, just for fun..The thing is...
WHat do you think of Nigerians? do you like their look and size? when you get ready to purchase your goats..spend time with them..get to know their personality..what ever the breed this is good practice..not to mention condition, health, back ground and testing...


----------

